# West branch and Berlin public lands



## dexterm16

Just curious if anyone spends any time hunting West Branch or Berlin public lands? The areas seem to have some decent looking areas via maps and I don’t really see anyone out . I am trying to go out opening day for the south region and trying to make up my mind. I plan to hunt the northern region once that season opens too.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I have hunted both but not in the past 10years so I have no recent info. Back when I hunted these areas the birds were scarce and so were hunters. Please report back or p.m. me how you do if you would.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I used to live across the rd from some west branch public land. Lots of birds in that area. Lots of big woods and fields. Scout it out this week and find a good area if you haven’t already. Good luck.


----------



## joekacz

Grand River Public area is a good one to check out but take a gps and or a compass with you,it's flat,wet and thick.


----------



## Kenlow1

Joe is telling you that cause he was lost for 2 days.


----------



## joekacz

Kenlow1 said:


> Joe is telling you that cause he was lost for 2 days.


I was lost long enough to get a mailing address there!!


----------



## marshal45

Conversations I have had with folks hunting those two areas were pure frustration with the amount of hunters inhibit it. I personally have never tried either spot. The ODNR splitting the season up has made this even more prevelant as guys on the north boundary are looking for spots to go.


----------



## dexterm16

Well I have a spot picked out for tomorrow so we shall see. Hoping that since it’s a Monday people won’t be out as much as the weekends( fingers crossed that opening day doesn’t hurt this )


----------



## joekacz

dexterm16 said:


> Well I have a spot picked out for tomorrow so we shall see. Hoping that since it’s a Monday people won’t be out as much as the weekends( fingers crossed that opening day doesn’t hurt this )


Being opening day I doubt if you found a secret spot but hopefully you did.Don't give up if all didn't go as planned.I've been turkey hunting over 40 years and opening day for me has not all way's been 100% successful, but as the season wears on there are less hunters and less hen's and more area's to yourself to enjoy.I have gotten my share of bird's the last week of the season and never ran into anybody.Pretty hard to commit to doing that with fishing really heating up about the same time but it can be rather enjoyable.Good luck and let us know of your opening day hunt.


----------



## dexterm16

Very late on reporting back but the only thing I saw on open day at West Branch was another hunter . He walked up to me about 8:30 am. Other than that I head about a dozen shots but didn’t see anyone/anything else


----------

